
Do you have any feedback on my side project? - knishkz
http://textoliver.com
======
gogglesOO
I actually like it :)

Getting a human to help out, kind of refreshing. Keeping things simple is
awesome.

I imagine your primary challenge will be getting the job done correctly 100%
of the time and being able to communicate to the users (via sms) effectively
and in a timely fashion without missing any key details.

You don't want to mess up someone's day, yet when you outsource the jobs
(unavoidable if the business scales), you'll be really exposed to human error.

If you're planning to use AI to do this, I would be less optimistic. AI is not
anywhere the likes of Elon Musk like to claim on the Joe Rogan podcast or on
other overly exuberant talk-show host programs :)

Mini-digression-rant over :)

Jokes aside, all the best, even if it fails you'll have heaps of fun with it
cheers.

------
mromanuk
It remind me of getmagic.com, they announced the product, kind like a joke,
here in hacker news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9087819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9087819)

[https://www.businessinsider.com/magic-personal-assistant-
pro...](https://www.businessinsider.com/magic-personal-assistant-provider-
will-now-charge-100-an-hour-2016-1)

not sure how they are doing now.

similar other products:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9354164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9354164)

